

Ask YC: Startup school? - nurall

Has YC sent out confirmations for startup school yet? I haven't received mine yet!
======
arooni
For those who are attending, please consider adding to the wiki
(<http://wiki.startupschool.org/doku.php?id=>).

Additionally, I've created two pages that I strongly encourage you to fill out
for your own benefit:
[http://wiki.startupschool.org/doku.php?id=list_of_startups_p...](http://wiki.startupschool.org/doku.php?id=list_of_startups_projects_of_attendees)
and
[http://wiki.startupschool.org/doku.php?id=list_of_people_att...](http://wiki.startupschool.org/doku.php?id=list_of_people_attending_startup_school)

Speaking from experience @ Startup School '07, we all know the speakers and
their projects, but we don't know much about fellow attendees. Let's help
change that.

~~~
rantfoil
Suggestion: Make a simple web app to support the "attendee directory" -- This
way you can do sorting, etc. later when/if the list gets huge. There appear to
be some sort of 15-minute or longer lock times for modifications on the doku
wiki page for attendees. Message me if you'd like help building it.

------
pg
Will everyone please relax? It's still the 27th here in California. Trevor's
finishing reading the applications. We'll send out responses tonight.

~~~
tonyvt2005
I'm curious about the number of applicants vs number accepted. Has the number
of applicants gone up dramatically each year?

~~~
pg
Actually it was slightly lower this year. 1108 vs around 1200 last year. We
hate rejecting people, and since we always have more applicants than there are
seats for, we deliberately made little effort to promote it. We didn't ask
Techcrunch to write about it, and I even took the links off my site several
days before the deadline.

Because there was so little marketing, the quality of the average applicant
was extremely high. 90% were pretty solid hackers.

~~~
johns
I'm assuming since Kresge only holds about 600 people, that's about how many
attendees were accepted (give or take a little bit for cancelations).

------
rbanffy
And, for those unlucky ones that, for reasons well beyond the scope of this
comment, won't be able to attend, would it be possible to have the
presentations and any other materials recorded and published TED-style?

~~~
abstractbill
Justin.tv will be streaming the whole event live (which means everything will
also be archived).

------
modoc
General Advice Needed: This will be my first startupschool and I am quite
excited. I'm flying in the night before, but how long after the 5:30 event end
do people hang out? I'm trying to figure out when I should book my return
flight (what time that night or the next day). I don't want to miss out on any
networking and meet-up opportunities.

From previous year's blog coverage, everyone brings their laptop, but is there
anything else I should definitely bring/have/not have/etc...?

Any tips or info for first timers? Thanks!

------
aggieben
I'm curious - has YC ever thought about doing startup school in other
locations? I'd love to do startup school (just like I'd love to apply to YC),
but a startup school here in Dallas would be more beneficial to me because it
would attract others like me from my area. Maybe YC could incubate an
incubator for DFW :-)

------
dustineichler
FAIL!

I'd love to know the criteria or the background of most of the candidates who
were chosen. I'm a little surprised I was rejected.

Someone from YCombinator want to relieve my frustration? I'll admit my
application was thin, but no less talented than most.

Maybe looking for a ticket if it's allowed.

------
mrtron
No email OR plane ticket...

(remake of bad joke from <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=136953>)

------
hooande
Is the news.yc meetup still on for that weekend? I've heard there was
something planned for the friday night before Startup School.

~~~
iamelgringo
I'm trying to put something together. I'll post details on the wiki.

------
sripathi
It will be the first ever that I plan to attend. So, I hope I get an invite
soon.

------
obelix
My application got rejected. May be I shouldn't have said my company's name
:).

------
edw519
Got my invite, too. Very excited.

Thanks, Trevor for getting through those applications. I can only imagine what
that must have been like. Thanks, pg and the rest of the people who are making
this possible. I know you must get a lot of virtual "thank yous"; I want to
add my explicit thank you. What you are doing is a wonderful thing. Imagine,
being able to change the lives of other people in one day. I plan to be one of
them. Can't wait!

------
zain
Just got the response (11:46pm PST). I'm in, woo hoo!

------
shellab
I got the invite this morning!

------
timr
Anyone from Seattle going?

~~~
arooni
Yup! I'm debating flying/driving down there... you?

------
kyro
Bid starts at $500.

------
raghus
Just got the ok!

~~~
cstejerean
I just booked my flight, looking for somewhere to stay Friday night.

~~~
kevTheDev
I'm flying over from the UK, might be staying at the Green Tortoise in SF.

Anyone more knowledgeable think that's a bit far away from startup school?

~~~
cmer
SF is probably 45 mins (driving) from Palo Alto. You should look for hotels in
Mountain View, Palo Alto, Sunnyvale.

I booked a -nice- 3 star hotel on Hotwire (Mountain View). $66 a night (for 15
nights). You might be able to get the same deal for just a few nights.

------
sudeepjuvekar
Nothing yet :-(

